# Juruth Station



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I started with the station building for my small garden railroad after French local railway prototype.
Some examples of these buildings (with or without goodshed) can be found on this site: http://www.trainprovence.com/pages/fr/163/parcours-en-images.html
The stations name will be 'Juruth a bois'; Juruth is a tribute to my 3 kids JUliette, RUben and THomas (I know, not quite original) and 'a bois' means "at the woods". This is a common addition to French village names when it is located near a forrest (and mostly when a village name was used by several villages through the country).

The walls are made from multiplex wood panels screwed together. The screws are covered with a two component wood repair paste to prevent the from rusting etc. 










After this I painted the walls with a white primer. Next layer is a broken/white coloured paint (called Sunrise Orange) to represent the right wall colour. After I applied the paint I gently sprinkle some fine sand over the wet paint to add some structure in the paint. 

This is how it looks now (after the first layer of paint):



















After this layer with sand is dryed completely I'll start with the stones around the windows and lower part of the walls and corners. These "stones" will be made from styrene sheet, cutted in the right shapes and glued on the walls.
Than a next overall layer of paint will follow. The layer will also seal the 'stones' on the wall a bit more. The 'stones' will be coloured in after this layer dryed on its turn.

Windows and doors will be made from styrene as well.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

One wall is almost finnished with the styrene stones. You can also see the structure in the paint bether on this pictures.



















Huh.. what's all that fuzz about? Some stupid building? Just let me sleep!



















The stationsigns where made with Adobe PhotoDeLuxe. Printed on photopaper than sprayed on with clear vernish to make them waterproof.
I tested this technique on a little "whistle" signalboard; after a year standing in the garden I found no faded colours or other problems. 










Paul


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus, 
Coming along nicely.Like the look of the cut stone. Are you going to paint those or leave them white to simulate marble? 

Dave


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hi Dave! Thanks! 
The stones will be painted (light) gray.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good so far! 

Dave, styrene needs to be painted to protect it from sun damage.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Ray! 

Indeed the styrene needs to be painted. Otherwise the white styrene turns to a sort of yellow. 
I forgot to mention I glued the styrene stones on the building using Construction Kit from Bison. I noticed that this glue have a bit of a stone like surface when dried. I was thinking to brush a bit over the styrene to get a nice stone effect.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Little update. I constructed the windows and doors from styrene strips, using a jig as was mentioned in this thread: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/7/postid/94911/view/topic/Default.aspx 

I made 2 jigs out of cardboard; 1 for the windows and 1 for the doors. As I only had to made 4 windows and 4 doors the cardboard jigs are allright for the job. I think this is about the maximum because the jig is getting out of shape after using it four times. But for me it was a simple and perfect solution for this "small production run". 
I tipped over a bottle of styrene gue (the Tamiya extra thin one) over the jig for the windows by accident after the second window was constructed. It was soaked in glue but fortunatly I was able to let the glue dry up and use the jig for the last 2 windows. 
I used putty to fill small gaps (that is the gray substance you see on the picture). 

Windows: 



















And this is how the doors turned out the first time: 




















However I was not totally satisfied by it. I altered the doors a bit; the highest horizontal strip was lowered about 1 cm. This made the strip above the doors "bigger" and the top parts look more like the top of the windows. 
I'll post pictures soon of the "new" doors so you understand what I'm trying to say


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Here's a picture of the final doors as described above: 










And a picture of the cardboard wig, used to make the doors: 










Paul


----------



## steamtrain95993 (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul, 

Very nice work. I like the final doors much better than the first ones. I can't wait to see the finished product. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Your project looks great. I am concerned about the top edge of front and back walls, as they seem to protrude above the slope of the end gables. You may have to run the building across a table saw to trim the walls to thMe same slope as the gable ends. 

I may have misunderstood how your roof will fit on. Maybe the roof is trimmed at the eave to accomodate the walls? 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 06/19/2009 8:29 PM
Your project looks great. I am concerned about the top edge of front and back walls, as they seem to protrude above the slope of the end gables. You may have to run the building across a table saw to trim the walls to thMe same slope as the gable ends. 

I may have misunderstood how your roof will fit on. Maybe the roof is trimmed at the eave to accomodate the walls? 

Am I missing something? 



No, you did not, Richard!  Actually, you are very sharp and noticed my error with this building.  
I had planned to place the front and back walls_ in between_ the sidewalls, not against/in front of them. I just realised my mistake after the walls were glued & screwed together... 
Rather to trim the walls I was thinking to place a small strip of wood on both the sidewalls slopes. So that the slopes are in the right positions again. The roof will be a bit higher but that will not be disturbing the buildings look. By making these walls higher a small gap will appear between the front and back wall and the underside of the roof. This could be fixed with strips of wood also, but I was wondering if it's an idea to leave the gaps as ventilation (to prevent condense forming in the building). 

Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This is the solution as for the error Richard noticed with the walls and that I described above. Two strips of wood on both sides makes the roof fit. The roofsidings will overlap the strips so nobody will see them.  











I haven't finnished all the "stones" yet, but I could not wait to try a new method on the roof. 
I've bought some cheap plastic placemats and cutted them in pieces. Glued the rooftiles with constructionkit. 
This is how far I got with 1 placemat: 



















The roof will be painted red or gray.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Again a little photo update. I'm a slow builder, I know... (also I constantly get sidetracked with other modelling projects. Does anybody reconise that too?) 

The roof was a pain. I first wanted to be the red/orange look like many European roofs have. I painted it over and over, never get the result I liked. Also I noticed that the roof is a very big surface and painted in bright colours it really 'pops' out and make the building look huger. Finally turned the roof into gray; it's more neutral looking. 

The white styreen "stones" are painted light gray and the doors and windows green. I used an acrylic paint I bought in small 59 mg bottles in the DIY store. It's for in- and outdoor use paint from 'T Stilleven (see:www.stilleven.com and http://www.stilleven.com/uploads/acrylverfkleurenlow.pdf ) It's a Duth manufactor. The acryl paint easely mix and dries fast. I'm very happy I've found it! 

The nameplate is printed with a standard colorprinter, sealed with vernisch and a plastic cover. 



















The more I look the more I think the dimensions are not right. The windows above the doors are a bit too big, the roof is a bit too low and the station is a bit too fat according to pictures of the prototype. Ahw... I'm not gonna start all over. It's good enough for me. Next step; chimneys, windowglas, rainpipes, weathering, small details, in- and exterior lights etc...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I started with a simple interior. Just so that you can see "there is something there" instead of a looking right through the building. I glued the walls of the lower part together; they support the floor and walls of the second floor that can be lift out. Not visible on the pictures is that I placed a floor also on the lower part, in the 'station hall/waiting room". The other part I left open, so powercables can go in there. 



















The walls will be painted plain white. Peraps some simple furnitures (thinking about the interiors Ray makes for his buildings...) 

Also, I started with some simple scratchbuilded lanterns. This is the first in a series of 4. It's a learn and build; designing an problemsoving while building. It's not perfect, but I think it's pretty good for a first try. It's build out of styreen an a piece of balsa wood. The wood is sealed with water resistant white glue. 










The socket is made out of stripped electric wire, it's 2 mm diameter 1 core. 










Testfit and try-out of the lantern. A LED is used for the lamp. 
I'm still in doubt if I paint the galss milkwhite or let it clear...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool lamp.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Torby! 
I think Il take some pictures while building the second lamp and post them as a sort of 'building story'.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I placed the station outside last night: 

Just placed and testing the lights. The staton is electrally powered through a wire running to my home (3,5 volts, 750 mha). 










And the night falls: 










With flash: 










Bit of Charles Dickens style...


----------

